# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  مشاوره انتخاب رشته تجربي

## cyanogen

سلام دوستان

من دختر خالم هم سن خودمه ولي رشته اون تجربيه امسال كنكور داد رتبش تو منطقه ٢ حدود پنج هزار شد 

انتخاب رشته بدي انجام داد فقط پزشكي زده بود هيچ جا قبول نشد حتي آزاد هم قبول نشد

من بهش گفتم رشته هاي ديگرم بزن تو آزاد فوقش نميري مرگ ك نيست ولي نزد

حالا نميتونه يكسال ديگه پشت كنكور بمونه و به حرف من رسيد كه يك سال پشت كنكور موندن سخته و قطعا رتبش سال بعد بدترم ميشه

حالا ميخواستم بپرسم چه رشته اي ميتونه بره بخونه در ضمن كرج زندگي ميكنه و ميخواد همين آزاد كرج بره كسي از دوستان خبر داره بدون كنكور چطور ميشه رفت آزاد كرج يكي از رشته هاشو خوند حالا هر رشته اي ميخواد باشه مثلا خودش ميخواست روان شناسي بره

كلا دختر خاله من چي كار ميتونه بكنه؟ 


من خودم با هزار و پانصد همه جا همه رشته ها رو زدم حتي علوم پايه هم زدم چون به شخصه حوصله دوباره خوندن كنكور نداشتم الآنم عمران خوارزمي قبول شدم ... ولي اين پا فشاري كرد كه پزشكي ميخواد بره من هي بهش گفتم قبول نميشي گوش نكرد حالا پشيمون شده ميگه هر رشته اي تو كرج شد ميرم فقط برم دانشگاه .... من چيزي به ذهنم نرسيد كمكش كنم شما دوستان اگه ميشه راهنمايي كنيد ببينم ميتونيم براي نيمه دوم ببريمش يه جا ثبت نامش كنيم يا نه 

ممنون عزيزان

----------


## Rouhollahbnd

بشینه بخونه بهتره

----------

